# Jamaican Black Castor Oil



## leejeff (Jun 9, 2005)

I found it this is where you can go to buy it.  I ordered mine today.  I hope it works.  http://www.sams247.com :


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

OOOooooo!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! I was just looking for this on Monday and wasn't able to find it!

Been trying to get some since this time last year w/no luck at all.


----------



## Nice (Jun 9, 2005)

I have in there a few times but never noticed the black castor oil  .  Thanks for sharing  .


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is the direct link.

http://www.sams247.com/detail.aspx?ID=13290


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 9, 2005)

I just ordered mine.  I used Paypal to pay as I can claim if I don't recieve my goods within 30 days.  When I was ordering (for those that may be unsure) it was on a secure webpage https:// <-- the S when paying for anything means you are in a secure part of the site.  NEVER pay online if in the browser you seet http://


----------



## nickyD (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been looking everywhere and asking everybody about this with no success. THANK YOU! I'm placing an order right now!


----------



## LABETT (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link I always wanted to try it.


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 10, 2005)

whats the difference between ordinary castor oil and this one?


----------



## dreamgurl (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> whats the difference between ordinary castor oil and this one?


 
I would like to know as well please.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 10, 2005)

All I know is the Black Castor Oil is unrefined.  100% Natural nothing added or taken away.  Unrefined is much better and yeilds better results IMHO.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 10, 2005)

The Project envisages setting up of a manufacturing unit for producing the various derivatives of Castor. The project will involve the purification of Castor oil and subjecting it to various treatments such as dehydration, hydrogenation, saponification, acidification etc. to extract various derivatives such as dehydrated castor oil, hydrogenated castor oil, 12-hydroxy stearic acid etc. There are about 200 castor oil derivatives, however the project will involve the production of only selected few that are commercially important and find applications in industrial products. 

India is the world’s leading producer of castor oil. The manufacturing of castor oil derivatives has picked up momentum and many units have been installed in the recent past. 

The castor oil derivatives are used for various industrial and consumer products manufacturers in products including perfumes & cosmetics, plastics, rubber & allied products, paints, varnishes, inks & adhesives, pharmaceutical products, soaps & waxes, greases, engine oils & lubricants and many others.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 10, 2005)

Refined - A fully processed oil where it has been exposed to high temperatures as high as 450 degrees Fahrenheit, winterization as low as -10 degrees, deodorization (the removal of content which gives an oil its natural scent), and other forms of refinement that will alter its color, depth, and scent. This makes for an economical oil in cosmetics and body care products but it is not the healthiest as a food grade oil. 
Caveat emptor: Refined oils may also be extracted with the use of solvents, extracting mediums or other chemicals. 

Unrefined - A process of mechanical extraction and screen filtering where no additional refining process has taken place. This ensures the finest quality product and makes the oil the most exquisite for food and cosmetic preparation. The unrefined process helps oil retain a rich, strong flavor and color that is true to its natural state. Unrefined oils are always darker in color and richer in scent.


----------



## dreamgurl (Jun 11, 2005)

LondonDiva, 

Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 11, 2005)

dreamgurl said:
			
		

> LondonDiva,
> 
> Thanks so much for the information.


 
You're Welcome


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks a lot diva...i might get this...


----------



## angellazette (Jun 12, 2005)

Did anyone notice they gave a shout out to LHCF on the site? 
http://www.sams24-7.com/


----------



## angellazette (Jun 12, 2005)

If you do a search for unrefined castor oil, you will find a few other places that sell black (unrefined) castor oil...I did a search and came across this:

"Aromaland offers the commonly used Sulfated Castor Oil, since *raw, unrefined Castor Oil contains a toxin. * Sulfated Castor Oil is most commonly used as a natural bridge between oil and water - it can be used to emulsify oils. Hence, Sulfated Castor Oil is a prime ingredient for making bath oils."

http://www.aromaland.com/shop/index...ductcat&product_code=71SCO8&category_code=CO6


I've tried locating more info on this but no results yet.  Also, for the pregnant ladies, castor oil can induce labor if taken orally.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 12, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice they gave a shout out to LHCF on the site?
> http://www.sams24-7.com/


 
Hmmm Maybe they should think about sponsoring.  I've even seen some Oliver DVD's I'm thinking of getting.  It can be a great boost for their business.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jun 12, 2005)

leejeff said:
			
		

> I found it this is where you can go to buy it. I ordered mine today. I hope it works. http://www.sams247.com :


 
I checked out the website. I'm glad someone saw it.  It seems that everywhere I go no one has never heard of it.  I rather have the Black Castor Oil but thankful you found it.  

I want to order it but I don't see an order form.  I don't have any credit cards.  I want to pay with a money order. What's their address?  I want to hurry up and get this right away!!

Thanks!!


----------



## senimoni (Jun 12, 2005)

For those that order....please keep us posted.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 14, 2005)

*I found the Jamaican castor oil at my local asian BSS and also at my local discount store!!!  I am so happy that I found it locally so now I don't have to deal with shipping and handling charges. So NY ladies before you order it online make sure that you check your local BSS before doing so especially if you live in a Caribbean community. 

I remember growing up my Mom use to apply it my scalp and braid my hair up. It would make my hair become so thick, shiny and soft. I just applied some to my ends and it  reminded me of the good old days, my hair just sucked it up leaving it so soft and shiny. It also strengthens the hair therefore decreasing and preventing your hair from breaking. IMO the quality is so much better than the refined castor oil*.


----------



## BklynHeart (Jun 14, 2005)

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> *I found the Jamaican castor oil at my local asian BSS and also at my local discount store!!!  I am so happy that I found it locally so now I don't have to deal with shipping and handling charges. So NY ladies before you order it online make sure that you check your local BSS before doing so especially if you live in a Caribbean community. *
> 
> *I remember growing up my Mom use to apply it my scalp and braid my hair up. It would make my hair become so thick, shiny and soft. I just applied some to my ends and it reminded me of the good old days, my hair just sucked it up leaving it so soft and shiny. It also strengthens the hair therefore decreasing and preventing your hair from breaking. IMO the quality is so much better than the refined castor oil*.


 
Classy, where did you find it?


----------



## recherche (Jun 14, 2005)

That's good to know. At least when I run out of it, I know where to order. I have two large white rum bottles full of jamaican castor oil my parents brought back from jamaica from the market down there. It's good stuff.


----------



## Nice (Jun 14, 2005)

saddity1 said:
			
		

> That's good to know. At least when I run out of it, I know where to order. I have two large white rum bottles full of jamaican castor oil my parents brought back from jamaica from the market down there. It's good stuff.


 
I am so mad that when I went to Jamaica last summer I didn't get a chance to go to the market


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 14, 2005)

BklynHeart said:
			
		

> Classy, where did you find it?


*
Hey BklynHeart

I live in Brooklyn off Church Avenue so when I went into the Asian BSS near me to satisfy my PJism BSS I saw it in the showcase near the cash register peeking out at me. I also saw it at my local discount store that also sells haircare products as well. You might also be able to find it at the Korean foodstore. I didn't check there so I am not quite sure if it is sold there.

HTH
*


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jun 15, 2005)

hmm i used to live not to far from there in crown heights..ohh i miss that neiborhood.
anyway i may go out to hemstead and get this stuff sometime next week.If anyone who is going to the lhcfm next week i think??i will be more then happy to pick some up for you.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 15, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> I just ordered mine. I used Paypal to pay as I can claim if I don't recieve my goods within 30 days. When I was ordering (for those that may be unsure) it was on a secure webpage https:// <-- the S when paying for anything means you are in a secure part of the site. NEVER pay online if in the browser you seet http://


 
I got mine this morning  I ordered on the 10th and it arrived on the 15th only 4-5 days from NYC. I'll be TOTALLY honest, from past experiences I've always been let down by black businesses. I seriously thought they were going to take weeks with my order or have shoddy customer service. Well needless to say I'll be using them again and I like the fact they take Paypal. I used the $7.00 shipping option and the 2 bottles came to $14.10 shipping on the parcel  , they didn't ask for extra $$ to cover it. I'm going to send them a note of thanks. I think we all should when we get our orders. We need to support black business and let them know that they are doing a good job. I'm tired of resorting to the Indian man to buy products for MY black hair. I'm seriously thinking about opening my own Black hair shop in a few years with all those hard to find products like black castor oil, minoval, glovers, lye relaxers etc.

My castor oil is a brown colour and smells nutty. I actually like the smell. The clear refined castor oil is getting thrown out today. Why do they need to take all the 'goodness' out of the product is beyond me.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 15, 2005)

_****peeking over her shoulder, LaLa tiptoes into thread to post about yet another purchase...****_

LD, glad your came yesterday, Mine should be here today, I hope! I placed my order on the 9th but they didn't receive my billing info w/UPS until the 13th.

_****tip toes out of thread being very careful not to let the door squeak behind her****_


----------



## Britt (Jun 15, 2005)

_Ok, I am an avid user of regular castor oil for the past 2 months or so. Since I pull my hair back every day it doesn't bother me. I am fairly familiar with Black Jamaican Castor Oil. What I want to know is there *really* a difference between regular unrefined castor oil and Black castor oil. I've gone into the health store on several occassions asking this question and no one could really answer. The reason why I haven't bought the JA Black castor oil is b/c I remember it having a smell, I've never used it often so I can't comment on what it did for my hair. For those who have used both types of castor oil, what is really the difference_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 15, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> _****peeking over her shoulder, LaLa tiptoes into thread to post about yet another purchase...****_
> 
> LD, glad your came yesterday, Mine should be here today, I hope! I placed my order on the 9th but they didn't receive my billing info w/UPS until the 13th.
> 
> _****tip toes out of thread being very careful not to let the door squeak behind her****_


 
*I heard the door squeak!!!!....*
*but you're off the hook again...cause I plan on gettin some too...*


----------



## ximenia (Jun 15, 2005)

So what's the deal with the unrefined containing a toxin?


----------



## angellazette (Jun 15, 2005)

Good question.  I haven't been able to find any other reference of this though....anyone know?  I think that post may have been overlooked.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been researching this today and I couldn't find anything, I'm still looking though...


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 16, 2005)

Update on my order:

I called the company today cause I was checking the tracking number and it showed that my package never left Los Angeles, it's been hostage there for 2 days. The person I spoke with at Sams(Roger), told me that UPS has a guaranteed delivery date and they will NOT deliver it early, FEDEX does, (better early than sitting on the package).

So, had I have chosen FedEx, I would have received it on Wednesday, instead of Friday. Roger was very apologetic and helpful.

They get a  from me on their customer service, they called me back within 10 minutes of my initial call.


----------



## angellazette (Jun 16, 2005)

I want to get some, but I'm trying to find out about this supposed toxin.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, this toxin thing was really bugging me so....I did some research, a little deeper this time. This is what I found:

Castor Bean info

Basically, the page reads that it's is toxic (if ingested AND chewed), the seeds if they are uncommercially prepared.

_*"DANGEROUS PARTS OF PLANT: The seeds are the primary source of toxin, but the rest of the plant may be considered to be slightly toxic as well. 


CLASS OF SIGNS: Stomach irritation, diarrhea, abdominal pain, increased heart rate, profuse sweating, collapse, convulsions, death.


PLANT DESCRIPTION: This stout, robust shrub-like plant with reddish to purple stems may reach 12 feet in height. A perennial in its native tropics, it is grown as a garden annual in Indiana. The large (4 to 30 inches across), umbrella-like leaves (fig. 11) have 5 to 9 pointed, finger-like lobes. Long purple leaf-stems are attached near the centers of the leaf blades. Greenish-white or reddish-brown flowers are produced in narrow, upright clusters. The fruit is a three-lobed, green or red capsule with a soft, spiny 

exterior. One large, mottled, attractive seed (fig. 11A) develops in each lobe. Some people think the seeds look like well-fed ticks.


SIGNS: The phytotoxin ("plant toxin") in castorbean is ricin, a water soluble protein, which is concentrated in the seed. Also present are ricinine, an alkaloid, and an irritant oil. As a side note, commercially prepared castor oil contains none of the toxin. There is great species variability in susceptibility to ricin toxin, with humans and horses being the most at risk (25 grams of castorbean seed is lethal for the horse). Due to the powerful toxin however, it is best to keep all animals (livestock and pets) away from this plant. 


The seed is only toxic if the outer shell is broken or chewed open. Seeds swallowed intact usually pass without incident. Signs of toxicity may not manifest for 18 to 24 hours after ingestion. The animal first shows signs of depression and a mild increase in temperature. Later, gastrointestinal signs predominate, including vomiting in humans and other species that can vomit (horses cannot vomit), profuse diarrhea (which may be bloody), colic and abdominal pain. The affected animal may then go into convulsions, collapse and die, with death generally occurring within 36 hours of consumption. The toxic signs are the result of severe gastrointestinal irritation, anaphylaxis and shock. This toxin is closely related to the toxin in rosary pea (a section on this plant is also included in this book). "*_

Another site reads: _*"Cautions:
Do not ingest the seeds: One bean can be lethal for a child, while two or more can be lethal for an adult. However, the toxins do not pass into the expressed oil.  Do not use during pregnancy. Do not use more than once every few weeks as a treatment for constipation.*_
"

If you're interested in finding out additional info, please see Castor Oil


----------



## angellazette (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't plan on chewing or sipping on this stuff so thanks LaNecia!

:: off to buy some black castor oil::


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jun 16, 2005)

*I watched a special on Discovery Health channel and it was about this white lady who used the castor seeds to slowly poison her husband...she placed it in his food and the doctors could not understand why he was so sick...he was in and out of the hospital for months...luckily he found out and got out of the marriage..so it is DANGEROUS...[the seeds that is]..not sure about the oil...I know people ingest castor oil orally {I did as a child because moms used it as health remedy} and nothing happened...*



			
				LaNecia said:
			
		

> Ok, this toxin thing was really bugging me so....I did some research, a little deeper this time. This is what I found:
> 
> Castor Bean info
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 16, 2005)

just ordered mine and cant wait to get it


----------



## ximenia (Jun 22, 2005)

But here is says that the unrefined *oil* contains the toxin too, not just the seeds.

"Aromaland offers the commonly used Sulfated Castor Oil, since raw, unrefined Castor Oil contains a toxin. Sulfated Castor Oil is most commonly used as a natural bridge between oil and water - it can be used to emulsify oils. Hence, Sulfated Castor Oil is a prime ingredient for making bath oils."

Also, has anyone bought theirs from this site: http://www.blackherbals.com/castor_oil.htm


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 22, 2005)

ximenia said:
			
		

> But here is says that the unrefined *oil* contains the toxin too, not just the seeds.
> 
> "Aromaland offers the commonly used Sulfated Castor Oil, since raw, unrefined Castor Oil contains a toxin. Sulfated Castor Oil is most commonly used as a natural bridge between oil and water - it can be used to emulsify oils. Hence, Sulfated Castor Oil is a prime ingredient for making bath oils."
> 
> Also, has anyone bought theirs from this site: http://www.blackherbals.com/castor_oil.htm



I saw that on that site as well, made a note and went on looking for additional information corroborating that claim, I found NONE. Usually, if the info I find is supported by three or more sources (dIfferent sources, not just someone quoting something they read somewhere), then I'm reasonably satisified that it's what it claims to be.

I've looked at the MSDS and other sources, I've not seen anything that says the liquid contains a toxin in it's unrefined form, only in the seeds. That is how I reached my conclusion on purchasing it.

Good luck either way.


----------



## ximenia (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Lanecia. I just ordered some from sams. Is the thickness the same as refined castor oil or is it thicker. Is there a strong scent, does the color stain?


----------



## angellazette (Jun 23, 2005)

Just got my oil in the mail today.  It has a smoky/nutty smell, but not too strong.  I'm not too sure about the thickness as I haven't used it yet, but it seems to be of similar consistency.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 23, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Just got my oil in the mail today.  It has a smoky/nutty smell, but not too strong.  I'm not too sure about the thickness as I haven't used it yet, but it seems to be of similar consistency.



Ximenia,

I totally agree w/angellazette's response. I think the consistency is probably the same. The smell isn't strong or overwhelming at all. I use it on my face at night and I do not have to deal w/a lingering aroma at all.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 24, 2005)

*Has anyone tried to add the Jamaican castor oil to your deep conditioner as yet? I tried it yesterday and oh lord my hair feels  so good now******. Nice and soft, no breakage and my hair is blinging (very shiny****). I added some pics to my album under updated texturized hair 7 months after BC. I just had to share to my wonderful experience.*****


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 27, 2005)

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> *Has anyone tried to add the Jamaican castor oil to your deep conditioner as yet? I tried it yesterday and oh lord my hair feels so good now******. Nice and soft, no breakage and my hair is blinging (very shiny****). I added some pics to my album under updated texturized hair 7 months after BC. I just had to share to my wonderful experience.*****


 
Yes I did this on Saturday.  You need to try it.  I was worried that my hair would turn out at sticky with a film on it so I washed with Elasta QP bodyfying shampoo to remove everything from my hair mixed up all my conditioners and added about 1.5 tablespoons of the Castor Oil to my conditioner mix, slathered it all on and used heat for a deep conditioned.  OMG the softness minimal breakage.  This CO is gonna be a staple in my conditioner mix from now on.


----------



## LABETT (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tip ladies I am going to add some to my conditioner I hope it works for me.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, is anyone still using this and if so, what kind of results are you getting? I use the regular castor oil but now I want to start using this one. Anyone?


----------



## msa (May 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi, is anyone still using this and if so, what kind of results are you getting? I use the regular castor oil but now I want to start using this one. Anyone?



I would like to know as well. TIA.


----------



## mscocoface (May 8, 2008)

I use the JBCO on the ends of my hair after I have either cowashed or wet my hair for the day.

I have been doing this for over a month and it really makes the ends of my hair soft and they are very healthy and strong.

I am natural and don't use any heat so I can't tell you how it works for hair that has been altered.

I highly recommend it though.  I do use it in my hot oil treatment with about 50-11 other oils and those results for me have been positive also.

JBCO is a daily staple for me.


----------



## Eisani (May 8, 2008)

This is a main staple for me.  I use it to seal my ends and add it to my prepoo mixtures. I've also used it on skin irritants.  Sams247.com has 15% off of purchases thru the end of the day.


----------



## starfish (May 8, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> I use the JBCO on the ends of my hair after I have either cowashed or wet my hair for the day.
> 
> I have been doing this for over a month and it really makes the ends of my hair soft and they are very healthy and strong.
> 
> ...



Co-sign!

I have relaxed hair and I have the same exact reggie (wet, or co-wash daily and no heat) and JBCO makes my hair incredibly soft and strong too.  In fact, when I got my relaxer last month my stylist asked me what was I putting on my hair, because it was so soft and shiny.


----------



## msa (May 8, 2008)

thanks ladies. if anyone else has anything to add, please do. i want as much input as possible before i purchase it.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2008)

Well I went ahead and purchased it online a week and a half ago from honeyfig.com. It ha not yet arrived but I am eager for it to get here as I am stretching my relaxer and if it softens like everyone says, then I'll be in good shape.


----------



## drasgrl (May 9, 2008)

This is definitely on my list after the no buying month.


----------



## MizzBrown (May 9, 2008)

I love this stuff so much that I broke down and got the bulk wholesale order at Sams website.

I got 12 8oz bottles for $89.99. FREE shipping and NO taxes so i'm really only paying $7.50 a bottle.

There was no way i was gonna keep buying one bottle at $9 plus another dang $7 to ship it. 

Ships Fedex w/ tracking number and packaged very nicely and they gave me a free pen too! Woo hoo!


----------



## Eisani (May 10, 2008)

Mine came in the mail today w/a free pen as well!  SO was like "Not another package, E." I got two today, one yesterday, and I'm still waiting on another! I tried to explain to him the 15% off and rationale for my other purchases.  He just smacked his lips and walked away  but he can't keep his hands outta my hair.  I told him I was doing this for US...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 10, 2008)

MizzBrown Im going to order like that my next purchase. I always order two at a time, but when I did the math it is cheaper for me to buy bulk. I Love Love Love this stuff. I oil my scalp with it, DC every wk with it, seal, I put it around my hairline everyday,I even use it on my face everynight as a moisturizer. JBCO is definitely my main staple.


----------



## Curlytime (Jun 22, 2008)

I am glad I read this post. I plan to order JBCO and was going back and forth about weather to order the bulk (12 -8oz for $89)or pay $16+ for one 8 oz bottle. This will be my first time using the JBCO. I have been using the yellow color cold pressed one from Whole Foods. 

Based on the gret reviews I am going to take a chnace and order the bulk. I hope I ain't stuck with 12 bottles of castor oil I do not like.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 22, 2008)

Curlytime said:


> I am glad I read this post. I plan to order JBCO and was going back and forth about weather to order the bulk (12 -8oz for $89)or pay $16+ for one 8 oz bottle. This will be my first time using the JBCO. I have been using the yellow color cold pressed one from Whole Foods.
> 
> Based on the gret reviews I am going to take a chnace and order the bulk. I hope I ain't stuck with 12 bottles of castor oil I do not like.



You'll never be stuck.  You could always post it in the product exchange forum!  You'll have plenty of takers and all of your money in no time


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

I was an advocate for this stuff but OMG the build up  even when I only used it on my scalp. It was ridiculous. It left a       film on my hair I didn't even realise I had so much on my hair for weeks after using it. A regular hair wash didn't get it out. 

It took about 3-4 clarifying washes (i'm talking week after week) to get it out.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 23, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I was an advocate for this stuff but OMG the build up  even when I only used it on my scalp. It was ridiculous. It left a       film on my hair I didn't even realise I had so much on my hair for weeks after using it. A regular hair wash didn't get it out.
> 
> It took about 3-4 clarifying washes (i'm talking week after week) to get it out.



Just as I read through the thread and was thinking about ordering

blam! lol


----------



## Eisani (Jun 23, 2008)

I've never had this problem.  I use it in small amounts, never directly to my scalp or the length of my hair.  I'll add it to my conditioners or use it to lay my edges down while my hair is still damp.  Sometimes I'll seal my wet pony with it.  I could see build up occuring if you're kinda heavy-handed w/it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi, is anyone still using this and if so, what kind of results are you getting? I use the regular castor oil but now I want to start using this one. Anyone?


 

What results did the regular CO give you?


----------



## mj11051 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dolapo said:


> whats the difference between ordinary castor oil and this one?


 
It's less sticky and makes my hair softer.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 9, 2008)

now i may order this today but how long does it usually take to ship from sams website?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 9, 2008)

anyone know where to buy some at in the MD area. In Bmore or north of bmore.


----------



## mj11051 (Jul 9, 2008)

He's really quick getting you your order, I'd say a week depending on your location.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 9, 2008)

My father loves this stuff. I think it works best for those with thick and/or natural hair.

My hair is fine so I can't use it as much. If I use it I will put it on my NG or mix it in my con's. I wouldn't use a lot..a little can go a long way.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 9, 2008)

I usually get mine in 2-3 days, tops.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 10, 2008)

How long did it take to see results?


----------



## 2themax (Jul 10, 2008)

London Diva,

Your hair is beautiful.  And the growth progress is outstanding!!!  How did you do it girl?!  Why can't mine grow that fast  I noticed you indicated, Mega Tek.  What is that & how do you use it?  I keep hearing about it, but don't know where to purchase it.

Happy growing!!!


----------



## 2themax (Jul 10, 2008)

P.S.  What's your regime?  Mine is:

Vits
MSM
B-Complex
B-12
Flax Seed oil
Biotin (itches-whew! But it's worth it)
Vit C


----------



## makeupvixen (Dec 8, 2009)

What's the deal with the Pomade? I have tried it for 2 months and don't notice a thing. The oils is great on my split ends but the pomade isn't doing anything...

As anoyone tried the pomade? Any results???? How often are you using it? What is your regimen?


----------



## nysister (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been using this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Olde-Jamaica-Ca...aultDomain_0?hash=item1e574f64bd#ht_670wt_691

It's pretty good!


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 18, 2010)

^that is the one i have..


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find this in the Houston area? I'm so tired of paying for shipping!! That could be going on another product don't you think? So far I've found everything I need local except for this and my proteins.


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump! Anybody?


----------



## dandreiablue (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, that would be great to know, what is the difference? How should the black castor oil be applied and how often? It is very affordable!


----------



## QueenNefi (Jan 22, 2010)

I've used the pomade for two months now but with a low manipulation reg.  I wash with Dr. Bronners castile soap, deep condition with the Tropical Isle castor oil conditioner (made with mostly castor oil and mayo, condition with Africas best olive oil cinditioner, roller set hair. When it's dry I apply caster oil pomade to my scalp and where lace front wigs for about three weeks. Every few days I rub more pomade into my scalp. I've noticed lots of growth but I'm sure it's has a lot to do with the low manipulation combined with the castor oil. I am going for a 6 month stretch and maybe more.


----------



## nysister (Mar 26, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> Anyone know where I can find this in the Houston area? I'm so tired of paying for shipping!! That could be going on another product don't you think? So far I've found everything I need local except for this and my proteins.



I'd really suggest buying it online, that's the only place I've found it.


----------



## nysister (Mar 26, 2010)

dandreiablue said:


> Yes, that would be great to know, what is the difference? How should the black castor oil be applied and how often? It is very affordable!



I apply it nightly. I either rinse or just wet my hair first and than I just rub some in my hands, and than make sure I spread it through all of my hair, braid it up and wrap it up. 

As for the amount, I think it would depend on your hair. I don't notice having a lot of buildup and I use quite a bit, I think my hair just soaks it all in somehow.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 26, 2010)

the shipping almost made me crap my pants, its the same price as the product :-(


----------



## mush211 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought mine. Sam's store is right by my house


----------



## nysister (Mar 27, 2010)

L.Brown1114 said:


> the shipping almost made me crap my pants, its the same price as the product :-(



It's definitely not the best, but it is worth it. If you buy 2 large it's a better deal and you'll get $1 off shipping.


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Sep 15, 2010)

you can also buy it on ebay


----------

